# My Mount



## Tim Huizenga (Apr 19, 2007)

Got my first turkey friday of the last season. I didnt want to spend much money on the mount so a co worker gave me this idea.











Here's how I did it

1. Dry out the beard
2. Cut the legs about 1 inch or so and simmer them, I held it with pliers so I would not boil the spur.
3. Carefully do the hydrogen peroxide to whiten the bone, I should have
used the salon stuff, but supermarket stuff was all I had.
4. Get a sewing needle and poke it thru the leather string, then the beard.
5. Pop out the primer on the shell and cut the plastic off.
6. Thread the leather thru the shell and leg bones
7. Poke the needle thru the leather and cut the needle off so it wedges it up into the shell
8. Hang somewhere!


And could someone score my turkey, I dont have a clue how?

10 1/4 inch beard
1 1/2 inch spurs
22.81 pounds


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Very Cool, nice bird!


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

pretty cool. Did you keep the fan? You can mount that for little money.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I like that! Pretty cool.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Nice


----------



## fin fur and feathers (Aug 30, 2009)

nice trophy, you could use hot melt glue to hold that beard in also.


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

Nothin wrong with that.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

That'll work just fine.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Tim,

Cool:coolgleam,

Wouldn't it make a great accoutrement for an old timey Muzzle-loader or gun case!

Can't you just see it hanging there looking all outdoorsy? Now get busy and make about 10 more from the Turkeys you get in the future!

Fred


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Tim, I've been thinking about doing the same thing. I really like the look.

When you say "simmer", you mean hold the spur with some pliers and boil the piece of leg bone right?
How long do you have to peroxide the leg bone to whiten it?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Tim Huizenga said:


> ..........
> And could someone score my turkey, I dont have a clue how?
> 
> 10 1/4 inch beard
> ...


For CBM scoring, add the 3 numbers together. Assuming that both spurs are 1 1/2".......10 1/4 +1 1/2 + 1 1/2=13 1/4

Takes a 12 or more to make it into the book if that is your thought. I believe you can enter any number of Michigan animals(deer,turkey,bear,elk)
at one time for the same price as one.....$20 ??? Not too sure about that. If anyone is interested, go to CBM website.
13 is a good bird. Not that hard to get a bird between 12-13 here in SLP if you are hunting a good area and have done some scouting. 14 is a great bird. 15 is rare. Talking about single beards here, not multi-beard.
I will try your mount.
L & O


----------



## Tim Huizenga (Apr 19, 2007)

Bux-n-Dux said:


> Tim, I've been thinking about doing the same thing. I really like the look.
> 
> When you say "simmer", you mean hold the spur with some pliers and boil the piece of leg bone right?
> How long do you have to peroxide the leg bone to whiten it?


 
You have the simmering part correct. For the time to whiten the bone it depends on what you use, the higher the percentage peroxide from a salon should do it in a half hour but dont quote me on that. The regular stuff for cuts takes at least an hour maybe more, just keep checking it. I carefully wrapped paper towel around the bone to get the peroxide to soak into it instead of just drowning it and possibly getting the spur whitened. Hope this helps!


----------

